# "The Boy King"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow slingshot enthusiast,
I have been continuing to work on my "Ergo Bone" design. Some time ago a friend of mine was cleaning out his work shop. He came over with a nice slab of 1/2" brass or bronze I do not know for sure which it is. He said he could not stand to take it to the recycle drop off. I was happy to take it off his hands. So I thought about it for a while and decided I would like to make a slingshot that might be like something found in an Egyptian tomb. I did a little research on ancient Egypt plus what I see on the history channel. So I decided to make a gold slingshot with ornamentation on it. The glass element is my interpretation of a scarab beetle. In my glass kiln I fused three layers of different colored glass to make the beetle. There is a matching beetle on the back also. The removable handle scales are ebony. The base is African black wood The scarab beetle was a scared symbol of ancient Egypt. It seemed fitting to make the theme and I could relate to it as sometimes I feel like rolling dung balls around all day! Just Kidding 
I hope you enjoy it. It is meant to be pleasing to the eye!









































Thanks for looking


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Just beautiful Can-Opener..... :wub: :drool: . A slingshot King Tutt would be proud to use.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

Insane!!  even as a shooter probably !!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tut himself would have been proud to own this. Amazing work CO :bowdown: .

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> Just beautiful Can-Opener..... :wub: :drool: . A slingshot King Tutt would be proud to use.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Great minds.. :rofl: . I need to learn to type a little faster.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That's.. "wow". How did you do it? Any pics from the process itself?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dude.

Now I have to give up making slingshots and find something easier.

That thing is a jewel!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Work of art man ... wow. :bowdown:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Masterclass


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You sir, are a wizard with metal. Period.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I just came back to look at it again. It is a real joy to the eye.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! A survival slingshot! Beautiful and very well executed....as usual I'd say.


----------



## Mikel Yogl (Nov 6, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Hi fellow slingshot enthusiast,
> I have been continuing to work on my "Ergo Bone" design.
> I hope you enjoy it. It is meant to be pleasing to the eye!


Yeap! Its great!!!!

Great minds.. :rofl: . I need to learn to type a little faster.

You want to learn to type a little faster?  Try it http://keyboard-racing.com ) It helps ))


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy nutz, Can-Opener!!!

Pleasing to the eye it is indeed! Although it makes my heart ache a little. Simply stunning.


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sshhhhhhh... Everyone stop talking........just look......
Beautiful!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! That surface engraving on the metal is superb.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, the pharaohs are smiling. Really fit for a king. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Please wait....my Comment is pending....need to get a Box of Tissues first....


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

:bowdown: X1000. Dude, this is freaking amazing. Great job. I'm so glad you are here to make slingshots. This sling makes my heart sing.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome work,wow.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

...ok, done now 

What a Masterpiece Randy! Really wonderful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I'm speechless !!!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, the level of craftsmenship shown on this forum is unreal! Mr. Can,this one pops right at you! Great looking frame Bud-love your work!


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

.... Wow! It's incredible! And it does an incredible job capturing an Ancient Egypt feel, I love this sling!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

The metal work and design is just phenomenal! Future SOTM, for sure.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't hit the forks on that baby. Nice!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to take another look to see why I like it so much. I finally worked out that it's the combination of a chunk of brass and a couple bits of wood stuck together, but when it's done with such expert craftsmenship you end up with that understated elegance that I like.

NICE ONE!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A work of AWESOME craftsmanship and flawless slingshot technology!!!!!

As the Ancient Egyptian civilization, so advanced in knowledge, this slingshot stands as an example of the evolution pinnacle of the hand catapults!!!!

Excellent!!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Makes me want to quit.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pharaoh Slingin'


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

I just can't believe the slingshots I see on this forum. This one in particular is beyond amazing. I really think someone should be submitting these slingshots to art and design journals or something. It wouldn't be out of place in a gallery, yet could be banded up and be an outstanding shooter too. Unreal.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

stej said:


> That's.. "wow". How did you do it? Any pics from the process itself?


Here is a youtube video of the ornamentation process


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Pharaoh Slingin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is totally AWESOME! I love that!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind thoughtful comments. I really appreciate it. You guys are all great!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

BrotherDave said:


> I just can't believe the slingshots I see on this forum. This one in particular is beyond amazing. I really think someone should be submitting these slingshots to art and design journals or something. It wouldn't be out of place in a gallery, yet could be banded up and be an outstanding shooter too. Unreal.


Someone asked me why I like slingers and I replied, "They are Art that you can DO something with."


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > That's.. "wow". How did you do it? Any pics from the process itself?
> ...


Ha! I knew you didn't go to any trouble!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

*Knock Out Dude!!! *

That's what that brass was meant to be.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Pharaoh Slingin'
> ...


Not kissin a$$, just felt inspired immediately. Unfortunately my rose engine lathe isn't fully assembled yet.... soooooo I photoshopped a Tutty Slinger for ya instead


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Slingshot of the century right there! One for the ages. Dang you did a great job, Mr. Can! I salute you.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Checked it out again. Still amazing. Any chance to see a video of it in action?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Mummy would be proud 

Can Da Man!

LGD


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Here is a youtube video of the ornamentation process


That fly cutter and its drive mechanism are the coolest thing. What kind of RPM does the cutter do?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Checked it out again. Still amazing. Any chance to see a video of it in action?


Sure is possible  I do not just like to build them I love to shoot them also! I can shoot inside during winter weather. She is fully functional. I will make a video later today and post it up tonight.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

ash said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a youtube video of the ornamentation process
> ...


The fly cutter in ornamental lingo is a "universal cutting frame" That one is my design. It is driven by a variable speed DC motor basically I can get the same speeds as a router 0 to 25,000 RPM. However I never run it full speed. It is built with standard off the shelf bearings and they change out easily. Never had to change them yet. The cool thing about that cutter is it rotates to any angle you want. Here are what I call centerfolds of my frame and one I built for a friend. His used some copper scrap.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing work! I love how you researched Egypt and built off of the ancient culture, brilliant!

Tom


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I am completely speechless. Never seen something like that before. Fantastic work, Can-Opener! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Makes me want to quit.


LOL!!!!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that etching? WOW!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> > That's.. "wow". How did you do it? Any pics from the process itself?
> ...





brainleak said:


> Is that etching? WOW!


Here is how it is done.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice rig!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

10


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

THAT is some fancy work there Mister!


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Pharaoh Slingin'
> canopenerstut.jpg


Again nice slingshot! But your photoshopping is uncovere xD


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Checked it out again. Still amazing. Any chance to see a video of it in action?


Here you go a little camera shy at first but warmed right up for me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! 
"The chicken grip". Lol


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the vid. Looks even better and we finally got to see it from the other side. Love it!


----------



## igi (Mar 9, 2012)

Heh. Here's my tool... :naughty:

Mr. C.O. your shooter is pure science fiction. Stunning.


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

IImagine said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Pharaoh Slingin'
> ...


just talking anout the pharao pic :/ the comment sounds sorta bad now that i read it again


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

IImagine said:


> IImagine said:
> 
> 
> > Btoon84 said:
> ...


I am unfamiliar with photo shop and do not understand what you are talking about so I do not know how to respond sorry?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

brother that shooter is not special it is a fkn epic piece that should be in a weapon museum as a example of pure perfection in the slingshot world,amazing


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

bigron said:


> brother that shooter is not special it is a fkn epic piece that should be in a weapon museum as a example of pure perfection in the slingshot world,amazing


 :iagree: well said bigron, this beauty belongs in a museum, overwhelming work :wub:


----------



## fuzzy (May 12, 2013)

That is really a wonderful Slingshot.

Do you have any closeup from the Base?

I think it´s ornamented too? And even on the Sides?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow... That truly looks like something you would found in ancient Egypt.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

AWESOME


----------

